# Pallettes = homes



## veggieguy12 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tiny Free House
&
Nine Tiny Feet
Build and report back!


----------



## Atilla the Hun (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome links! Though I think the 9 foot house would be a little too small and coffin-like for me!


----------



## SpaceCadet (Oct 2, 2009)

It wasn't advertising to be a free mansion. I slept on pallets in the woods for 6ish months and it beat the hell out of the ground. If I would ever decide to live in the woods, for free, this is how I would do it.


----------



## Smallredbox (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, that's so cool 

So the wheels mean its portable?


----------



## oldmanLee (Oct 2, 2009)

Now that is one marvelous bit of framing using pallets!Yes,it is mobil,dual axle trailer base is probably rated at about 4000 Lb. judging by the tire size,and It has a title(see the licence plate in the lower left).The only two things that may cause problems are enclosing the tires in that fashion( hard to change),and the static A-frame roof will catch a huge amount of wind.Might be better to go with a system of ropes and pulleys that raise a section of a cruved roof to form the upstairs sleeping loft.


----------



## Smallredbox (Oct 2, 2009)

Good plan for the roof. This is neat because it's a truly "mobile" home

I wonder what it's like to live in one.


----------



## sleep (Oct 3, 2009)

The only problem I see with one of these houses is you would need access large truck to pull it like F150 or maybe even F250. But with the amount of pallets that get thrown away you could make one pretty easily.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well it doesn't NEED to be mobile, could set it up outta sight/outta the way in any area you wanna live. In the woods somewhere, maybe even just under an overpass where's not too visible.


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 22, 2010)

yes, i like it. itis like a variation of a 1800's victorian shepards caravan,

or like a old time gypsy caravan.

like oldmanlee said, the roof is a little too steep. old old fashioned ones had shallow curved roofs.


----------



## bote (Jan 23, 2010)

thing of beauty, really never seen palettes looking so good


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 23, 2010)

Rolled insulation would fit perfectly between the stud like cavities of the pallets, apply really thick insulation board with screws onthe outboard side, tyvek & sheet the thing with ply & that is a serious shack. I would use large hardwood pallets to frame the floor. I would also use free long hardwood; usually oak pieces to frame the roof trusses & sleep loft plus anyother builin type furniture. These are routinely available from companies that ship industrial equipment/parts. I was collecting these hardwood pallets for firewood last year in Chelsea, Mass & using a chainsaw to cut them into manageble pieces. P.S pallets are readily avail for free most places but there is also a value/market for resale(but its alot of manual labor & you prob need a large truck to do it. The small pine pallets you get like 1-2 nucks for less or more depending on demand & those larger hardwoods could be worth more potentially to regular people on cl or uship. Also companies that make wood pellets routinely buy them/get em free to chip compress into efficient fuel for wood stoves. Unsure of the mobility aspect, I think there are better platforms, existing vehicles that would work better, if someone wanted to make it mobile to move once to a location you could just build it with some large heavy duty industrial caster then hire aflatbed tow truck to transport it to wherever it was gonna end up, then dropit,jack it up & create either a concrete slab or prepare the ground & put it on blocks,railroad ties. You then could build your permanent pitched roof onsite complete with sleeping loft & shingles & you are all set. Either way the local will be determined by the ability for a vehicle to access so its kinda limited. When i saw this I thought of those hay bale adobe houses that people build. I would most def have a wood stove for heat some cooking. It would be nice to buy a tiny piece of super cheap unbuildable land & try it legally as like a hunting camp shack. I think the beauty of the material is that they are free & small & able to be transported by one person on a dolly or 4wheeler. If anyone has any serious barnraising type projects & needs labor type help I may be down.

here is a link about free lumber
http://www.instructables.com/id/Cheap-Lumber/


----------



## anne (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's another pallet house link:
http://www.tinypallethouse.com/


----------



## CanoeTramp (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks veggieguy for the youtube link, I've been to that web site, but didn't know about the yt video. I'm planning on building my own tiny house on wheels. still on the hunt for a suitable trailer. Building with pallets is a cool idea, but all that hardwood equals one heavy little house, A big benefit of it being on wheels is it's not taxable.


----------



## anne (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds cool. I hope you post pictures of your tiny house. 




CanoeTramp said:


> I'm planning on building my own tiny house on wheels. still on the hunt for a suitable trailer.


----------



## CanoeTramp (Jan 31, 2010)

anne said:


> Sounds cool. I hope you post pictures of your tiny house.


 Sorry to disapoint, but I'm doubtful construction on my tiny little house will start any time soon. Hoping to just get the trailer this summer and get it preped. Way to many ifs and variables, - like time, finding the scrap materials I'll need, getting my friends help, ect.. I'm still not set on a design,- I like the old gypsy wagons with the walls that lean outward making it wider at the top, with a curved or barn style roof. It's a good design for a small trailer, and it maxamize space. My tiny house will most likely be half the size of that guys tiny free pallet house. I'm totally into the scrap, free, recycled material idea. He used number 10 tin cans for roofing material, that's extreme. My only luxury will be a wood stove, made from an old propane tank, or what ever I can scrounge. When and if I get this prodject started I'll post a new thread with pictures. Thanks for your interest. I dig your boxtruck home, It's like a modern take on the old hippie buses and rubbertramp wagons - an old farm truck with a cabin on it's back.


----------



## anne (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah, I know how that goes. If I wasn't going to get kicked out of my house in 4 months, I'd take a bit more time to plan and collect recycled materials as well. I know a guy who posted signs at several stores asking for used/leftover materials and a few different people ended up bringing by truckloads of scraps (but still usable materials) for free. Last time I heard, he was almost done with his 8x12 house.

I'll keep an eye out for your thread when/if you get to that point. 





CanoeTramp said:


> Sorry to disapoint, but I'm doubtful construction on my tiny little house will start any time soon. Hoping to just get the trailer this summer and get it preped. Way to many ifs and variables, - like time, finding the scrap materials I'll need, getting my friends help, ect.. I'm still not set on a design,- I like the old gypsy wagons with the walls that lean outward making it wider at the top, with a curved or barn style roof. It's a good design for a small trailer, and it maxamize space. My tiny house will most likely be half the size of that guys tiny free pallet house. I'm totally into the scrap, free, recycled material idea. He used number 10 tin cans for roofing material, that's extreme. My only luxury will be a wood stove, made from an old propane tank, or what ever I can scrounge. When and if I get this prodject started I'll post a new thread with pictures. Thanks for your interest. I dig your boxtruck home, It's like a modern take on the old hippie buses and rubbertramp wagons - an old farm truck with a cabin on it's back.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice, I started a project like that when I was younger out in the bush. Its nice because you can get them for free anywhere...at least in my neck of the woods, and there pre built. Getting them to where I needed was a major pain in the ass though.


----------



## anne (Feb 2, 2010)

How did you end up transporting them?



wizehop said:


> Nice, I started a project like that when I was younger out in the bush. Its nice because you can get them for free anywhere...at least in my neck of the woods, and there pre built. Getting them to where I needed was a major pain in the ass though.


----------

